
Are Facebook employees depressed? (H1B slavery visa and abuse) - abhisuri97
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6CIXZljyQAo
======
Steven_Vellon
The salaries of H-1B applications are public information. Here's Facebook's:
[https://h1bdata.info/index.php?em=Facebook+Inc&job=&city=&ye...](https://h1bdata.info/index.php?em=Facebook+Inc&job=&city=&year=2019)

While the work visa structure does give the employee less leverage, and I've
known several people that needed to get new employers quickly to stay in the
country and this probably does limit the ability of people staying on work
visas to shop around and make companies outbid each other for their labor.
That said I am very dubious of calling this "modernized slavery". Sort by
salary, ascending, and you can see that the significant majority (over 90%)
make $100k or more, and most of those under 6 figure salaries are not in the
Bay Area.

------
artsyca
I've paid my dues in the industry very similar to tech lead, including my wife
having to preemptively and defensively flee the country with our kids --

